# Check valves



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

how does everybody feel about installing check valves in building sewer drains?
I personally don't like them for several reasons.
1. ho's don't clean them out as often as they should.
2. ho's either don't know they have them or don't tell the plumber they have them and we get Our snakes caught up in them.
3. Most of the time they don't seem to do what they are suppose too.
4. ho's think it is a great idea and then when they stop working or get to costly or a pia to maintain they accuse you of scamming them.
5. They seem to cause more stoppages than they prevent. Which is good for me but not for the ho's.
The reason I am bringing this up is that we have a local company here with a sales pitch on tv telling everyone that if they have one of these in thier house they will never again have water or sewage in thier basements. What a bunch of crock. He clains that they are easy to maintain and that they will come over and do it for you. Who would want to pay a plumber to come in thier house once a month to clean out a check valve at 150.00 dollars a service call.
The only time I would even consider using one is if you are the low house on the block and you have a lot of problems with the city sewer main backing up in to your basement or if you have your roof drains tied into your sanitary system (against code now I know but some still do it) and whenever it rains hard it causes your sanitary system to back up into your basement. 
If I am wrong let me know thats why I posted this.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Great from a service stand point. But, one more obstruction.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If I have to use one this would be my pick!
Services via a grade level cleanout while the check valve can be up to 13' below grade.
http://www.cleancheck.net/menu.htm


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

They were mandatory here a few years back on all new construction,
but that lasted 2 yrs then they changed it to only if needed.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We have instealled many flood control systems out here in the Chicago area. I am dead set against just a check valve in the line. It is just a patch. A check valve with an overflow ejector pit to handle the home waste while the check valve is being held closed is the only way to do it. Yes the units do need to be serviced once a year. We get about $160 to climb down the manhole, and open up the valve scrape it clean and grease the hinge for the brass flapper.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> We have instealled many flood control systems out here in the Chicago area. I am dead set against just a check valve in the line. It is just a patch. A check valve with an overflow ejector pit to handle the home waste while the check valve is being held closed is the only way to do it. Yes the units do need to be serviced once a year. We get about $160 to climb down the manhole, and open up the valve scrape it clean and grease the hinge for the brass flapper.


The ejector pit is a good idea I like that and 160 dollars a year is reasonable rate. Only thing i would object to would be the cost of the system but better than having a basement full of seweage. One question though where do you pump the sewage to if the main is stopped up.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> If I have to use one this would be my pick!
> Services via a grade level cleanout while the check valve can be up to 13' below grade.
> http://www.cleancheck.net/menu.htm


 I agree that is a better check valve than most but again they do have to be cleaned out on a regular basis which I don't think most ho's would do. They might at first but it has been my experience that after a while they start forgetting or just get lazy and quit doing it. Another problem that I have encountered is that when they sell the house they don't inform the buyer about the check valve and in time no one knows it is there. I have gotten my snake hung up a few times because of this.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

When we install backwater valves we stick a label on every CO plug. 

REMOVE BODY FROM BACKWATER VALVE LOCATED (blah blah blah) BEFORE RODDING.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

If you can find them all,jerks around here like to hide cleanouts.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.backwatervalve.com/fullport/index.html


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Required by code under these circumstances.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Our township here just sent out letters not too long ago advising that if we encountered one in one of their new sewer mains, to not remove or alter it in any way. That is, they are obviously installing them in some if not all of the newer sewer taps. Hope it don't bite em in the butt.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

If your the lowest house on the city sewers branch and their system cloggs......Your house will flood with sewage. The city paid out about 300,000 to remodel a house their system flooded here.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> If your the lowest house on the city sewers branch and their system cloggs......Your house will flood with sewage. The city paid out about 300,000 to remodel a house their system flooded here.


 guess it time to play screw your neighbor if your the lowest house on the block because then the neighbor will have the problem. so then will the city pay to remodel 2 houses or more.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

al said:


> guess it time to play screw your neighbor if your the lowest house on the block because then the neighbor will have the problem. so then will the city pay to remodel 2 houses or more.


 The city extended their main into some nearby woods and installed a pit and overflow with an alarm(No pump) if it backs up it sounds an alarm and they go correct it and pump the pit out. Yes if the pit fills up then it overflows into the woods!!! They sawythey are allowed "X" gallons of sewage spills every year


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Some years back it was made mandatory here for basement bathrooms to have a backwater valve. But the valve is only on the basement fixtures, and the upstairs floor does not need it.

And of course, the common practice is to put it under the clothes dryer or someplace out of the way. I sure hope that I don't rod through one without remembering to look for it and remove the baffle. But if you pick the right stack cleanout, you can go right past it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

al said:


> The ejector pit is a good idea I like that and 160 dollars a year is reasonable rate. Only thing i would object to would be the cost of the system but better than having a basement full of seweage. One question though where do you pump the sewage to if the main is stopped up.


You are just pumping it past the valve. If there is an actual blockage in the line the pump pit will overflow beyond its normal height and sound an alarm.

Here is a couple actual pictures of what gets installed around here.. The first one is a office sample just to help give the HO an idea of what is going to be installed, the second is how the inside looks. Pictures are from a fellow up in Skokie I see if I can scan in the little step by step photo album my father made 30 years ago.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> The city extended their main into some nearby woods and installed a pit and overflow with an alarm(No pump) if it backs up it sounds an alarm and they go correct it and pump the pit out. Yes if the pit fills up then it overflows into the woods!!! They sawythey are allowed "X" gallons of sewage spills every year


 
Heh.. sounds fun. We have the Deep Tunnel here, but not all villages are hooked up and it is still being built, it started in the Mid-70's


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Redwood said:


> If I have to use one this would be my pick!
> Services via a grade level cleanout while the check valve can be up to 13' below grade.
> http://www.cleancheck.net/menu.htm


Has anyone actually USED this product. After the 8-10 rainfall last month we are getting alot of calls for sewer back-up protection.

Some of the towns in this area will pay 50% of the bill up to $2500.00 for an overhead sewer conversion or backwater valve install. Unfortunately the price tag for an overhead sewer is just to much for some people.

I thought this would be a good product since it doesn't require a vault/manhole in the front yard for maintenance.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

These are the types of back water valves we install here... a sewer auger can not get caught in this type..unless you dont clear the blockage it still might get caught when pullin it back


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> These are the types of back water valves we install here... a sewer auger can not get caught in this type..unless you dont clear the blockage it still might get caught when pullin it back


What do these cost? I will need to contact the state and see if they will allow these here. I think this would be great for anyone that has had a sewer backup. How well does this system work?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We are pricing the Tramco 960 Lift station / Flood Control system. I showed this to my fatherlast month and he really likes the design.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> These are the types of back water valves we install here... a sewer auger can not get caught in this type..unless you dont clear the blockage it still might get caught when pullin it back


That's what I install here. We have a city bylaw that insists we backflood prevent all lower levels and most of the insurance co.'s are insiting on them now too. Those cheap plastic swing checks are more trouble than they're worth but we've had really good success with these.
link: --> http://www.backwatervalve.ca/



RW Plumbing said:


> What do these cost? I will need to contact the state and see if they will allow these here. I think this would be great for anyone that has had a sewer backup. How well does this system work?


They aren't really expensive. I think we sell them for around $200 or so with the cover. They seem to work very well and these past few months we've had lot's of opportunity to test them in the real world! Rain coming down in torrents, lightning strikes a lift station and everybodies sewer backs up!

and for the stouter of heart (and pocketbook) we've done a few of these as well: --> http://www.jrsmith.com/products/backw/backwater_valves_7150.htm


----------

